# Can Corydoras crossbreed?



## Fern

I have 3 groups (Eight of each) of Corys, 'Black' (not sure of the correct name of these...) Adolfi and Similis in one of my aquariums.
I seem to remember reading something along the lines of if kept in sufficient numbers of one species, they probably wouldn't crossbreed, however....
today I noticed one of my Similis and an Adolfi getting amorous!
Now, the chances of any off spring surviving will be severely hampered due to a shoal of Nannostomus marginatus in the tank, so not worried as such about hybridising, but wondered does this happen with some Corys?
Fern


----------



## sciencefiction

Yes, my 6 gold laser and my 7 albino bronze corys, both with males and females in the group, have been crossbreeding for more than 2 years and I even raised their hybrid kids.
But it really depends, they need to be closely related.  However I've read and seen very interesting crosses so it's not out of the question.
So far, I've never had a baby cory survive in a community tank so I would not worry much. Both the parents and other fish tend to eat the eggs immediately and I don't even think any last long enough to hatch, not in my tanks.


----------



## Fern

Thanks, yes, I have heard that they need to be closely related, and most of the eggs do indeed get eaten very quickly!
Well, seems like my corys have been on a spawning spree over the last couple of days, have scraped some eggs off glass/plants and put in a Marina hang on breeding box, time will tell what may appear!
Fern


----------



## Fern

I now have around 15-20 fry, (had a few casualties, but I guess thats nature......) hard to count, move damn quick! 
I have them still in the marina hang on box, with some moss and frogbit and doing small water changes every couple of days in the box, so about 1/2L with an air line tube just to help keep the sand layer clean.
Now my question, how long would they be ok like this? 
I have an empty 125L that they could be transfered to, but they would be lost in it !! So would another couple of weeks/a month be fine?


----------



## sciencefiction

Is this one of the marine boxes that are connected to an air pump?
I don't know if you have it, but I'd put some thin layer of sand. Bare bottom develops bacteria that harms bottom feeders like corys unless you wipe it daily.
I'd also remove the food left overs daily, even twice daily.
If they are growing normally, then in two weeks time the box maybe too small for 20. In 3 weeks they can be quite big.

To give you an idea, here is an old video I have. The albino is 3 weeks old, the other bronze corys are 2 weeks old.


----------



## Fern

Nice vid 
Yes, it's a Marina hang on box that an air pump is attached to, with a weir. I do have just a thin layer of sand, which I 'hoover' with an air line tube.
I'll move them over within a couple of weeks then.
Thanks.
Fern


----------



## sciencefiction

Good luck with them, enjoyable fry to raise


----------



## Fern

Wobbly vid, sorry   Fingers crossed that the remaining fry grow on, I'm rather fond of corys


----------

